# John Saenz



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

Whats up Layitlow just wanted to show my art work straight out Corpus Christi, TX
you might have seen my art work in magazine or car shows.If your looking for custom murals you can call me at 361-558-1929 no more middle men !!I'm the artist you can call for that special project


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 09:14 AM~11233149
> *Whats up Layitlow just wanted to show my art work straight out Corpus Christi, TX
> you might have seen my art work in magazine or car shows.If your looking for custom murals you can call me at 361-558-1929 no more middle men !!I'm the artist you can call for that special project
> 
> ...


 MAN WE LOVE YOUR WORK HERE @ VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.....!!! WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GET DOWN ON ONE OF OUR CARS....HOPEFULLY ONE DAY!!! KEEP KICKIN ASS HOMIE...MUCH RESPECT FOR NEW MEXICO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 1 2008, 10:17 AM~11233165
> *MAN WE LOVE YOUR WORK HERE @ VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.....!!! WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GET DOWN ON ONE OF OUR CARS....HOPEFULLY ONE DAY!!! KEEP KICKIN ASS HOMIE...MUCH RESPECT FOR NEW MEXICO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks I love your art work that would be an honor for me paint a mural on your paint jobs.


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 09:19 AM~11233182
> *Thanks I love your art work that would be an honor for me paint a mural on your paint jobs.
> *


Fuck yeah homie..... ill let our customers know...pm me some basic general pricing guidelines....i know prices will go up or down depending on whats done(same for us)....so like a trunk piece price, dash, rims..etc...i will put it up in our shop...thanks John!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

HEY JOHNNY I HOPE THESE PIX HELP YOUR BUSINESS , PEACE!

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Candy Man 80% of the car i painted have a CandyMan paint job


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11233291
> *Fuck yeah homie..... ill let our customers know...pm me some basic general pricing guidelines....i know prices will go up or down depending on whats done(same for us)....so like a trunk piece price, dash, rims..etc...i will put it up in our shop...thanks John!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just let them know ill give them a good deal just have to see what they want but my prices are fair feel free to call me any time :biggrin:


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11233291
> *Fuck yeah homie..... ill let our customers know...pm me some basic general pricing guidelines....i know prices will go up or down depending on whats done(same for us)....so like a trunk piece price, dash, rims..etc...i will put it up in our shop...thanks John!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Truck murals star off at $1000-up
Realistic murals "Only one" head to shoulder star off at $500
I all so airbrush rims
The more detail more$$$  
Bicycle mural star off $300 on up realistic 
Two tone mural star off at $200 depending on size and back ground same for every mural done  
motorcycle helmets star out at $200 up to $500
I airbrush cars,truck,bicycles,pedal cars,motorcycle,personal murals on metals,canvas sorry no t shirts.


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

Problemas found it my first show bicycle


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 10:05 AM~11233584
> *Truck murals  star off at $1000-up
> Realistic murals "Only one"  head  to shoulder  star off at $500
> I all so airbrush rims
> ...


EVERYBODY!!!...THESE ARE AWESOME PRICES FOR THE QUALITY OF WORK!!! JUMP ON THAT SHIT QUICK....


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 09:41 AM~11233398
> *Thanks Candy Man 80% of the car i painted have a CandyMan paint job
> *



THATS HOW WE ROLL.....


----------



## ccboxer13 (Jun 4, 2008)

i will be calling for work john i still stay in flour bluff


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

Latin Kustoms


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 09:18 AM~11233170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 12:18 PM~11233170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Jenny McCarthy pic is badass. How much you charge for just some alone time with her?


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

nice work john!!!! he also did work on my cutlass that SOUTH TEXAS CUSTOM KANDY FACTORY(stan medina) painted. remember john the orange to red cutlass with demons and dragons. thanks and keep up the bad ass work.


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Boy_@Aug 4 2008, 04:14 AM~11252304
> *nice work john!!!!  he also did work on my cutlass that SOUTH TEXAS CUSTOM KANDY FACTORY(stan medina) painted.  remember john the orange to red cutlass with demons and dragons.  thanks and keep up the bad ass work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

murals look good, good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 09:14 AM~11233149
> *Whats up Layitlow just wanted to show my art work straight out Corpus Christi, TX
> you might have seen my art work in magazine or car shows.If your looking for custom murals you can call me at 361-558-1929 no more middle men !!I'm the artist you can call for that special project
> 
> ...


 :0 i likes that hert them haterz in the pocket


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.lowriderarte.com/metal_art/0609...stry/index.html


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice work .


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 13 2008, 04:02 PM~11335695
> *:thumbsup: nice work
> *


thanks  i do my best to give the best detail


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Dope Work....




-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt for the homie J.....sick work!!


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 15 2008, 01:10 PM~11352340
> *:biggrin: ttt for the homie J.....sick work!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*DO YOU DO THIS TYPE OF WORK ? JUST USING DARKER AND LIGHTER SHADES OF THE SAME COLOR . OR JUST COLOR MURALS ?
NICE WORK !! *


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

I airbrush color,two tone,what ever anybody is looking for can be done call me for quotes ill be happy talk if you are really looking for some art work


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up dont forget about me lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 27 2008, 09:14 PM~11456445
> *whats up
> *


Just busy  any you?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Aug 1 2008, 11:15 PM~11238858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Dammmmn!!! this Sky Lopez is sexiest that the real one... :biggrin: 
You are doing a reeeeaaalll good Jobb! :thumbsup: Keep that good work on


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

bad ass work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 1 2008, 09:17 AM~11233165
> *MAN WE LOVE YOUR WORK HERE @ VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.....!!! WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GET DOWN ON ONE OF OUR CARS....HOPEFULLY ONE DAY!!! KEEP KICKIN ASS HOMIE...MUCH RESPECT FOR NEW MEXICO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thats some good work ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 10:41 AM~11233398
> *Thanks Candy Man 80% of the car i painted have a CandyMan paint job
> *


great works of art go well together


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 23 2008, 03:31 PM~11953470
> *   Dammmmn!!! this Sky Lopez is sexiest that the real one... :biggrin:
> You are doing a reeeeaaalll good Jobb!  :thumbsup: Keep that good work on
> *



I have the real pictures out at the shows and people always trip out about how real she looks.


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

thats some bad ass work homie :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

good work homeboy..... always admired your work...seen alot of it in person... dont see colored murals hardly anymore...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

this looks good, all i can imagine is the end of the world


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 1 2008, 10:35 AM~11233346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAENZ DA MAN! LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 13 2009, 05:06 PM~15345767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU BEAT ME TOO IT...



IVE BEEN LOOKING AT THIS ONE ALSO...I CAME IN TO COMMENT ON IT ...




GORGEOUS MURAL........


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone seen John around lately?


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

6X


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 14 2009, 04:22 PM~15356719
> *Has anyone seen John around lately?
> *


yea n corpus :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Aug 1 2008, 10:14 AM~11233149
> *Whats up Layitlow just wanted to show my art work straight out Corpus Christi, TX
> you might have seen my art work in magazine or car shows.If your looking for custom murals you can call me at 361-558-1929 no more middle men !!I'm the artist you can call for that special project
> 
> ...



bad ass, by the way, i took that first pic of Birds 68 skylark :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some more of your work,


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

christina aguilera and jessica alba


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dazza


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------

